# Cyp Fomrosanum



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

Hi, 

showed my plant beofre now flowering, from 7 flowers 2 blasted due to a infection only one was comming out normal the others are missing the pouch, maybe I can now sell it as a new form 









At least the plant seems to have no infection.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2013)

Wow those are little flowers, yes?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2013)

Not really! Dido, you could sell as new pouchless species! :evil:


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

I know someone who have a clone from this one. 
Hope his will be better then the original one.


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow those are little flowers, yes?



They are average size for this kind, the flowers on the key board are without pouch as you see. 

The plant ahs now 15 growth even I cutted it last year. 

Had one with bigger pouch but loosed it in a winter trial to let it grow outside. A late frost killed it. 

I have 1 seedling coming from this one, the rest are lost in the same trial. 
It is deflask 08 so with a lot of luck will flower this year, but it shows up later this is why I tought it is the right one for planting out.
This form had a really big flower.


----------

